# SHOW FEES??? A-rated jumper show



## Horseygirlsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm really confused on which of these fees I am required to pay and how much each class is? 
Can you help me understand what i need to pay? I will be traveling with my trainer and sharing a spot in her trailer. 

Here are the fees and the entry form. 

http://www.coloradohorsepark.com/si...les/events/forms/2014 A Show Entry Form_1.pdf

If i am doing the "$1,500 Low Children's/Adult Classic II Sec2(B)" and ".90 M Jumper II 2.1" Than what will the class fees be? All of this jumper show stuff is confusing me, I'm used to eventing. Thank you for all of your help! 

Class List-

http://www.coloradohorsepark.com/si...iles/events/forms/2014 A Shows Schedule_1.pdf


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Just ask your trainer since you are going with her. Easiest way to do it, IMO.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What you need is the prize list (the entire booklet from the show), that's just the schedule. The prize list will have the cost per class or per division. Add those up and that will be your class fees. On top of that you have entry fees which are...

stalls: $200
USEF fee: $16
Zone fee: $2
Office fee: $50
Medic fee: $15
-Are you a member of USEF/USHJA? If not, there is a non member fee of $60 or you can just join at the show. 
- I'm not sure you need to pay a nominating fee for the low children's but it'll clarify in the prizelist. You shouldn't need to for the .90's. If you do need to pay it, it's another $150 or $175. 

All of that added up will be what you owe the show!


----------

